# 2ww Chat, Thursday 27th @ 11am



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

Will be covering for Suedulux on the 2ww chat, this Thursday at 11am in the lounge!  Look forward to seeing some of you!

Loujx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

its On now!


----------

